# Shaq at the MTV VMA's!!!



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hes totally ripped with no gut!!!

No more talkn **** about Shaq not being in great shape!!!

He just proved all the haters wrong!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Hes totally ripped with no gut!!!
> 
> No more talkn **** about Shaq not being in great shape!!!
> ...


I didnt see him, but they were interviewing Will Smith and he said something about Shaq looking like he had lost a ton of weight, without being asked about it.

Good news for Heat fans. His weight is the only thing that stops him from being the most dominant in the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I saw him too, duke was looking real raw, Jermain O'neal was also somewhere in the background


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bad news for the East if Shaq is really in great shape.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hes wearing a pink suit with a vest!!!

Totally ripped with 0 gut!!!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Just heard about this (didn't see it).

Anybody have pics?

This makes me even more mad though.. Why couldn't he do this for us 2 years ago?
He did come back to camp in better shape last season, but still  

He'll probably score 50 on us now (while Kobe scores 60 on you guys of course).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> Just heard about this (didn't see it).
> 
> Anybody have pics?
> ...


Its all about motivation. When you are on top it is hard to keep that motivation, which is why MJ was so great. But you know that the Daddy most definitely wants to show up Kobe and the Lakers.

Btw, how do you know he has no gut? He wasn't walking around with his shirt off was he?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Btw, how do you know he has no gut? He wasn't walking around with his shirt off was he?


Hes wearing a tight vest and when they showed him from the side he was totally flat!!!

He looks like he did when he was playn for the Magic!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes wearing a tight vest and when they showed him from the side he was totally flat!!!
> ...


If that is true, that is scary. I figured he would come in in great shape because I know he really wants to prove he didn't need Kobe to be a winner.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who cares if he looks in shape? Has the season started. Do you really expect him to play 80 games? He hasn't done that in 4 years. His toe didn't magically get better.

I need to see him playing NBA basketball first, not in a pink suit.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Who cares if he looks in shape? Has the season started. Do you really expect him to play 80 games? He hasn't done that in 4 years. His toe didn't magically get better.
> 
> I need to see him playing NBA basketball first, not in a pink suit.


hes been doin 2 a days with the trainer that worked with Odom last year. This trainer turned Odom into a 80 game per season player last year, and with a driven shaq, he could get him fit going into the season

shaq admitted that this is the first time in a while that he has been working out twice a day. he said he only did it once before.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Who cares if he looks in shape? Has the season started. Do you really expect him to play 80 games? He hasn't done that in 4 years. His toe didn't magically get better.
> 
> I need to see him playing NBA basketball first, not in a pink suit.


He said the toe was 100% at his press conference months ago!!!

Everyone said that they wanted to see Shaq in shape and now that the world has seen it thats still not good enough???:laugh: 

*HATER!!!*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> He said the toe was 100% at his press conference months ago!!!
> ...


Exclamation point. It just shows Shaq is a lazy ba$tard. The guy couldn't get in shape during his entire Laker career, but he is in shape for Miami. I wouldn't hold my breathe.

However, since you feel the need to be obnoxious, I will be happy to throw it up in your face when he gets hurt again. I will make sure to put a lot of exclamation points in it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It doesn't mean much in terms of basketball, but Shaq looks great. Doesn't guarantee anything for the Heat though, it's nice to see the big man got motivated enough to lose the weight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Why is it so hard to believe that Shaq could get into great shape? Hell, people act like he is 40 yrs old. As long as he works out he has a number of years left in him. Seems like there are just a lot of pissed of Lakers fans.

He was just on the VMA's and he does look like he is in pretty good shape. That is the only thing really holding him back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Why is it so hard to believe that Shaq could get into great shape? Hell, people act like he is 40 yrs old. As long as he works out he has a number of years left in him. Seems like there are just a lot of pissed of Lakers fans.
> 
> He was just on the VMA's and he does look like he is in pretty good shape. That is the only thing really holding him back.


And you don't see anything with him not being in shape the last 4 years and wanting to get paid more than 27 million dollars?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Exclamation point. It just shows Shaq is a lazy ba$tard. The guy couldn't get in shape during his entire Laker career, but he is in shape for Miami. I wouldn't hold my breathe.
> ...


Im holding my breath as I type!!!

No need to use the "!!!" thats my thang!!!

*HATER!!!*


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Lamar couldnt get in Shape either when he was in LAClippers i think that changes with Miami. Lamar was lazzy *******.

I think he will last probably close to 70 games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> And you don't see anything with him not being in shape the last 4 years and wanting to get paid more than 27 million dollars?


No, because he brought you 3 championships and still is the best center in the league by a wide margin. I was surprised when he left how much bashing he got from Lakers fans.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Can't believe it until I see some pictures.

Like he did with the Magic? That's like Suns Barkley turning into the Sixers Barkley. You just don't go back after gaining that kind of weight. Please someone post pictures.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he was just on the show a minute ago.....dont got any pictures to show yet


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Cool. When someone comes across them, please post.


----------



## ThE HeAT ShOW 15 (Jul 7, 2004)

this is some exciting sh**! im glad he put the weight down but the real question is how much??????

20-30lbs????
15-20lbs????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all i found so far. Too far away to see how significant, but he defintly lost some


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pic *doesnt* do him justice!!!

Watch the show or someone post a pic from the side if u can find one!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> That pic *doesnt* do him justice!!!
> ...


yeah i treally doesnt, he was much skinnier on camera.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

does this show it any better?


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

he looks *AWESOME* 


      

























:| 
:laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigWill33176</b>!
> he looks *AWESOME*
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Id hit that....


:| 

Na, but seriously he looks like hes in real good shape. I sure hope so, cuz if he is itll be a nice season down here


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Holy.. shhh.....

wow. It's not quite orlando Shaq, but still he's fit as hell.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> does this show it any better?


Yup!!!:yes:


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Watching the VMA's, the first think I could think of was...

the Diesel looks Diesel again!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq gets too much hype. Heat fans shouldn't be so excited. Put him and Eddy Curry next each other in a pie eating contest and then we'll see who wins that.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Shaq gets too much hype. Heat fans shouldn't be so excited. Put him and Eddy Curry next each other in a pie eating contest and then we'll see who wins that.


Shaq is in *Superman* shape again which means Curry along with the rest of the NBA is fu**ed!!!

U haters can keep haten!!!

We all know that Shaq sucks now that hes in the 305!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq is in *Superman* shape again which means Curry along with the rest of the NBA is fu**ed!!!
> ...


I don't think you understand. Shaq would get OWNED by Eddy Curry









In a pie eating contest.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> Watching the VMA's, the first think I could think of was...
> 
> the Diesel looks Diesel again!


Thats what i thought when i turned it on and he was on.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand. Shaq would get OWNED by Eddy Curry
> ...


I *wasnt* responding to that!!!

I was responding to this!!!



> Shaq gets too much hype. Heat fans shouldn't be so excited.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> I *wasnt* responding to that!!!
> ...


Once again I was talking about his eating abilities. No crap the Heat are going to represent the East in this years finals. Shaq and Wade is too deadly of a combo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://cache.gettyimages.com/comp/5...CD95D113652320DFD2474CD7CACAF621B2AC3A62513D3


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

He still looks pretty damn fat, I'm not seeing all this lost weight. It doesn't really matter, he's still by the far the best center in the league no matter what he does.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> He still looks pretty damn fat, I'm not seeing all this lost weight. It doesn't really matter, he's still by the far the best center in the league no matter what he does.


So what is everyone best center predictions in the league this year here are mine.

Shaq
Yao
Curry
Miller
Magloire

whats everyone elses.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> So what is everyone best center predictions in the league this year here are mine.
> ...


Shaq
Yao
Miller
Dampier
Magloire
Curry

Dalembert could be in the mix if he can play the way he did towards the end of the season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Why is it so hard to believe that Shaq could get into great shape? Hell, people act like he is 40 yrs old. As long as he works out he has a number of years left in him. Seems like there are just a lot of pissed of Lakers fans.
> 
> He was just on the VMA's and he does look like he is in pretty good shape. That is the only thing really holding him back.


Stop grouping all Laker fans together, last time you did this you assumed we were all TMac haters. The only Laker fan I saw post prior to yours was Hov and he just asked for pics. You seem to think Hong Kong is a Laker fan but I'm pretty sure he is a Nets fan who likes Kobe. So where are all these pissed off Laker fans you speak of?

Personally I look forward to Shaq dunking on over all the stiff centers in the league like Cato again. He will murder the Lakers and I will somewhat enjoy it like when Nick got 41, 10 and 10 in his return game to LA.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He really does look as though he lost quite a bit of weight and in pretty good shape. 



> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> So what is everyone best center predictions in the league this year here are mine.
> ...


Shaq
Yao
Big Ben
Miller
Magloire


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> He still looks pretty damn fat, I'm not seeing all this lost weight. It doesn't really matter, he's still by the far the best center in the league no matter what he does.





:no: :no: Just because he is sporting baggy clothing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot that Shaq usually wears his uniform a size too small...:|


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

He looks in great shape watch out EAST


----------

